# The Sudden Approach of Unexplainable Power: OOC



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 6, 2006)

This is the OOC thread for the solo game: The Sudden Approach of Unexplainable Power.

Unleashed, let me spin out a quick possibility for the opening scene:

- - - - - - - -

After being encouraged to go forth into the world by Aekalos' dragon father (for lack of a better name: Sappurapolician, but change it if you come up with a better one). The dragon father gave Aekalos only two directions.  One: Explore the world to its fullest.  Two: Come back safe to the clan.

After a bit of time, Aekalos finds himself trading stories with a bunch of salty old sea dogs.  Perhaps they're pirates, perhaps their just old men who've spent a life out at sea.  Either way, they tell the story of how their captain has been caught by the innept captain of Earl Patron's guard.  The captain of the guard is claiming that the captain of these sea dogs helped kidnap a local nobleman's daughter one night.  They tell of how their captain was framed by a nearby orc tribe.  Their story smells like there is more to it than they admit, but the sea dogs are willing to pay quite handsomely if anyone is willing to infiltrate the orc tribe and find any sign of the nobleman's daughter.  In particular, the girl was known to always wear a simple locket with a dragon in flight carved in one side and a picture of the sun on the back.  The locket opens up and has a message engraved around a black pearl.  The sea dogs don't know what the message says.  The salty men would go themselves, but they've gotta stay in town to make sure that if the trial (and likely execution) happens before Aekalos gets back they are there to fight for their poor, framed captain.   

- - - - - - - -

Anyway, that would be the opening scene, so if that sounds more up the alley of a 2nd level rogue/sorcerer (although feel free to change if you've gotten another idea) we'll run with that.  I figure this will give Aekalos a change to use his stealth, spells, and probably charm to infiltrate the orc tribe and return with what he finds.

As for background, I'll give you a fairly liberal leash - assuming you don't claim to much glory for a 2nd level character!   I doubt you will, just saying....

How's that sound?

Oh, and I'll give you an option.  If you want an RG thread, I'll leave it to you to manage.  I figure that way it could be from your perspective if you want it.  If not, could you save your first post here for your character sheet?  Thanks.  That'll just mean that it is easy to find.

As for character generation ... 32 pt. buy and 75% HP as per my other games sound good?


----------



## unleashed (Oct 6, 2006)

*Aekalos, Male Drakontos Rogue/Sorcerer*

[SBLOCK=Aekalos]*Aekalos*
*Male Drakontos Rogue 1 / Sorcerer 1*
*Experience Points (required):* 1,300 (3,000 for 3rd level)
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Deity:* Bahamut
*Homeland:* Clan of Sappurapolician on the coast west of Partuss

*Height:* 6’ 1”
*Weight:* 182 lbs
*Hair:* Blond with bronze highlights
*Eyes:* Bronze
*Age:* 20

*Strength* 12 (+1) [12 base (4 pts)]
*Dexterity* 12 (+1) [14 base (6 pts), -2 racial]
*Constitution* 14 (+2) [14 base (6 pts)]
*Intelligence* 14 (+2) [14 base (6 pts)]
*Wisdom* 14 (+2) [12 base (4 pts), +2 racial]
*Charisma* 16 (+3) [14 base (6 pts), +2 racial]

*Class and Racial Abilities*
+2 Charisma, +2 Wisdom, -2 Dexterity; Medium size humanoid (dragonblood); Base speed 30 feet; Draconic Heritage (bronze; Survival is a Sorcerer class skill); 4 extra skill points at 1st level, 1 extra skill point per level thereafter; Low-light vision

Weapons and Armor Proficiencies: All simple weapons, plus the hand crossbow, rapier, sap, shortbow, and short sword, light armor, but not with shields; Sneak attack +1d6; Trapfinding; Find familiar

*Armour Class:* 14 (10 base, +1 Dex, +3 defense bonus) [touch 14, flat-footed 13]
*Armour Check Penalty:* 0
*Arcane Spell Failure:* 0%
*Hit Dice:* 1d6+1d4+4 (6,3)
*Hit Points:* 13
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 30 feet

*Base Attack Bonus/Grapple:* +0/+1

*Weapons*
+1 melee [1d6+1; 18-20/x2; piercing; rapier]
+1 melee [1d4+1; 19-20/x2; piercing or slashing; dagger]
+1 ranged [1d6; 20/x3; 60 ft.; piercing; shortbow]
-- 20 arrows remaining

Draconic Breath (Su) [2d6 x spell level expended; 60 ft. line; electricity; DC 13+spell level (reflex half)]

*Saves*
Fortitude +2 [0 base, +2 Con]
Reflex +3 [2 base, +1 Dex]
Will +4 [2 base, +2 Wis]

+2 save vs. sleep, paralysis, as well as spells and abilities with the electricity descriptor [Draconic Heritage; 2 feats]

*Skills [49 points (44/5); max ranks: 5/2.5]*
Concentration +4 [2 ranks, +2 Con] 
Decipher Script +4 [2 ranks, +2 Int]
Diplomacy +7 [4 ranks, +3 Cha]
Disable Device +7 [4 ranks, +1 Dex, +2 circumstance (tools)]
Disguise +5 [2 ranks, +3 Cha]
Escape Artist +5 [4 ranks, +1 Dex]
Gather Information +5 [2 ranks, +3 Cha]
Hide +3 [2 ranks, +1 Dex]
Knowledge (arcana) +3 [1 rank, +2 Int]
Knowledge (local) +6 [4 ranks, +2 Int]
Listen +4 [2 ranks, +2 Wis]
Move Silently +3 [2 ranks, +1 Dex]
Open Lock +7 [4 ranks, +1 Dex, +2 circumstance (tools)]
Profession (fisher) +4 [2 ranks, +2 Wis]
Profession (sailor) +4 [2 ranks, +2 Wis]
Search +4 [2 ranks, +2 Int]
Spellcraft +3 [1 rank, +2 Int]
Spot +4 [2 ranks, +2 Wis]
Survival +3 [1 rank, +2 Wis]
Swim +3 [2 ranks, +1 Str]
Use Magic Device +5 [2 ranks, +3 Cha]

*Feats [Draconic Feats: 2]*
Draconic Heritage (bronze) [racial bonus] {Complete Arcane or Dragon Magic}
Draconic Breath (Su) [1st-level] {Complete Arcane}

*Languages*
Common, Draconic, Aquan, Elven

*Spells Known*
Spells Per Day (5/4); Save DC = 13 + spell level
0-level (4) -- _detect magic, mage hand, mending, ray of frost_
1st-level (2) -- _disguise self, sleep_

*Equipment*
Weight of Items Worn [8 lb / 13 lb (incl. clothes)]
Rapier [2 lb] {20 gp}
Dagger [1 lb] {2 gp}
Shortbow [2 lb] {30 gp}
-- 20 arrows [3 lb] {1 gp}
Traveller’s Outfit (see description) {free}

Backpack [2 lb / 27 lb (incl. backpack)] {2 gp}
-- Bedroll [5 lb] {1 sp}
-- Case, Scroll [0.5 lb] {1 gp}
-- Everburning Torch [1 lb] {110 gp}
-- Flint & Steel [0 lb] {1 gp}
-- Mirror, Small Steel [0.5 lb] {10 gp}
-- Rations, Trail (4 days) [4 lb] {2 gp}
-- Rope, Silk (50 feet) [5 lb] {10 gp}
-- Peasant’s Outfit (fisher/sailor) [2 lb] {1 sp}
-- Thieves’ Tools, Masterwork [2 lb] {100 gp}
-- Waterskin [4 lb] {1 gp}
-- Whetstone [1 lb] {2 cp}

Pouch, Belt [0.5 lb / 1.6 lb (incl. pouch)] {1 gp}
-- Potion, cure light wounds (1d8+1) [0 lb] {50 gp}
-- Potion, _pass without trace_ [0 lb] {50 gp}
-- Amethyst (3) [100 gp/ea]
-- Blue Quartz (10) [10 gp/ea]
-- 40 gp, 7 sp, 8 cp [1.1 lb]

Pouch, Spell Component [2 lb] {5 gp}

Sailboat “Swiftwind” [100 lb] {50 gp; PH; as Rowboat}
-- Fishing Tackle [5 lb] {20 gp; A&E; +1 circumstance bonus}

*Weight Carried:* 38.6 lb

*Carrying Capacity [12 Strength]*
*Light:* 43 lb. or less; *Medium:* 44-86 lb.; *Heavy:* 87-130 lb.;
*Lift (over head):* 130 lb.; *Lift (off ground):* 260 lb.; *Drag:* 650 lb.

*Money*
440 gp, 7 sp, 8 cp (in gems and coins)

*Appearance*
Aekalos is a lean handsome man just over six feet in height, with long blond hair that reaches the middle of his back, highlighted with bronze. His bronze eyes are as changable as the sea, the colour varying to reflect his mood...bright and playful most of the time, they turn dark and stormy when angered. His clothing is well fitted and stylish, suitable for almost any situation.

*Personality*
Aekalos is an inquisitive man who holds justice in high regard. Playful, friendly, and at times humourous, he prefers to confront people with words, backed by his charismatic personality, rather than the bared steel or magic he has at his command...though he’s not afraid to play to those strengths if the situation warrants such force. He has an acquisitive nature, which is not driven by greed, but the draconic desire for power and wealth.

*Background*
Second child of Lakoren and Cyrenia of the tribe of Sappurapolician, Aekalos was their most inquisitive of their six offspring. Always seeking to learn about everything he tried his hand at most things in his early years, often getting himself into trouble, though he usually managed to talk his way out of the worst punishments. Some even believe he has some copper dragon blood in his lineage, due to his acquisitive nature and fondness for riddles and joke-telling...though the later probably comes from the time he met Galdemtyr, a playful young copper dragon, on one of his sailing trips along the coast west of his own village (west of Partuss). He’s never seen the young copper dragon in that area since, but he still has fond memories of their meeting.

Spending much of his time sailing and fishing, Aekalos’ magical gifts blossomed on one such trip, when one of the fish he’d caught slipped towards the water when his boat tilted. Catching the fish with his mind alone, he lifted it back into the boat, grinning at the new power at his command. Upon returning to his village, he proudly approached the lair of his father dragon to tell him of his feat. Pleased that one of his children had inherited the magic of dragonkind, Sappurapolician began to educate Aekalos about his gift and the skills he would need to learn to make the most of it. During this time, Aekalos found he had a talent for turning the arcane energy at his command into a breath weapon, just like that of the dragon father, which pleased him beyond words and seemed to please the dragon father as well.

Several years after his sorcerous ability manifested and his training at the claws of the dragon father was complete, Sappurapolician encouraged Aekalos to go forth into the world with the following words of guidance...explore the world to its fullest and to come back safe to the clan. With the urging of the dragon father ringing in his ears, he packed his gear and took to the water in his sailboat Swiftwind, sailing east to the nearby coastal city of Partuss, which is where we now find him...

*XP Log (started with 1,000 XP)*
150 (handily defeating the common thugs); 150 (good RPing in the Bloody Ale and against the dastardly duo on the street)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 8, 2006)

Hmm, I'm actually not too sure about that particular class combination with Complete Mage prestige classes being a possibility...some of the names look interesting at least.  I like the opening scene as it stands and the little quest is good, and it will probably still be okay with a revised class selection...assuming something in Complete Mage draws me in. There are a couple of Sorcerer PrC in Races of the Dragon too, that interest me a little, but I'll keep them back for the time being.

900 gp starting money as per the DMG?

I'm thinking Aekalos might have a little sailboat (as rowboat PH)...want him to pay for that?

I already have Dragon Magic myself (feel free to ask about it--no multiclass PrC in it, though there's a Cleric one Keryth might take if he doesn't go for Sorcerer--some new draconic feats too  ), and I'll be getting Complete Mage as soon as it reaches Australia...sight unseen. Then that's how I buy all my D&D books, as there's nowhere local to look at them.  

As you probably guessed from my character sheet placeholder, I won't bother with a RG since it's only me...I always keep a log of everything my characters do and see, so there's little point doubling up. Though if you'd like a hint of Aekalos' perception of the people he meets, I can always post something here.  

Read the background for Ischarus, about what I thought for Drakontai...though he seems a little young when he went out into the world (considering adulthood for the race is 75 years).

32 point buy for a solo character...hmm, suppose I _could_ live with that.  Damned Dex penalty hurts, especially considering a lowish hp character...ironically though, I seem to be attracted to races with a Dex penalty.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 8, 2006)

Well ... unfortunately I don't particular care for the Races of ____ books, so for these games that option is unfortunately out.  [This is also true about the "environment" books.  I don't much care for the Stormwrack/Frostburn/etc books]  I am anticipating purachsing Complete Mage and Dragon Magic this week, though - so those two should not be a problem.

Regarding the Drakontos and my Story Hour.  I wasn't really sure I liked the extended age thing as much as when I originally conceived of the race.  So, I am writing the Story Hour as though it were more like a humanoid class as far as age goes.  But that's just for the Story Hour, I wanted to try it out and see if I like it better.  You can honestly do whichever you'd prefer for the age - that part doesn't come into play very often to be honest.  However you perceive your characters age is fine with me.  But - very preceptive of you to notice something like that.

Gold as per DMG is good.  If the character wants a "rowboat" he'll need to buy it.  Let's see, What else?

Feel free to wait until Complete Mage comes if you want to solidify your character ideas.  No rush.  It'll give me time to get Dragon Magic and COmplete Mage.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2006)

No problem, I have so many WotC books I like to look through them on occasion to see if I can find something interesting.  

Well, I think I'll start out as a Rogue/Sorcerer, and see what Complete Mage has when it arrives. Can always head away from Rogue later, as 3rd level will be Sorcerer unless I need something else.

_Okay more character questions..._

Mind if I take starting languages outside those in the Drakontos racial listing?

Are you using the defense bonus exactly as written, as it's ripe for abuse in that form? Not that I intend to abuse it...well maybe  ...but if you take one level from the best column you get the best defense bonus for your total level no matter if it's only a single level out of twenty.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 9, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> No problem, I have so many WotC books I like to look through them on occasion to see if I can find something interesting.




Not a problem.  I just wanted to be honest up front before you got a massive character idea.



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> Well, I think I'll start out as a Rogue/Sorcerer, and see what Complete Mage has when it arrives. Can always head away from Rogue later, as 3rd level will be Sorcerer unless I need something else.




Well, also remember that I do allow for retraining as per the PHB II ... and for an online game (because they move slowrer than table top games) I usually am open to people making 1 drastic change at their first level-up if the chatacter didn't pan out the way they expected.  Granted, after that first level-up I figure your character should've come together enough that they have taken a certain direction.  [By drastic I mean exchanging 1 level of this class for a level of that.  Not rewritting the whole character!]



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> _Okay more character questions..._




Yeah!  I like questions.



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> Mind if I take starting languages outside those in the Drakontos racial listing?




Naw.  Go ahead.  I'm assuming with a Drakontos character that if need be we can use the dragon father to be the one to have taught the language.  Of course, your character should speak common and Draconic ... but those are pretty much assumed anyway.  If you can briefly justify why the character learned them in the background I'm cool with it.  [Besides, in a one person adventure the other languages become fairly important and you can rely on others to speak it.  Although, I suppose you could buy the services of a linguist.]



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> Are you using the defense bonus exactly as written, as it's ripe for abuse in that form? Not that I intend to abuse it...well maybe  ...but if you take one level from the best column you get the best defense bonus for your total level no matter if it's only a single level out of twenty.




Yeah, I am aware of that.  Not altogether different from the rule that says if you take one level of fighter you can wear heavy armor even if its one level out of twenty.  If that's all you are worried about, I won't consider that abuse.  There are a few reasons for this:

1. I'm more interested in a good story than perfect mechanics.  A difference of 1 or 2 in the AC number shouldn't make or break a good story.  As a DM, I can make creatures that can hit you at a given CR regardless of your AC if I feel like the smack needs to be laid down.  But knowing you, I'm not worried about it.  You'll enjoy the game regardless of what it says under your AC block.

2. That one level can be quite costly in terms of power early on.  A spellcaster would really benefit from a level of fighter (or another full armor class) because of the increased AC and the hit points.  But that's a level of spells they can't cast and if they want to make up for it as far as caster level goes they need to burn a feat on practised spellcaster, then.  Sure, I think the benefits still outweigh to downsides, but if in this case if you are going sorcerer it makes the delay in spells even more drastic as far as power is concerned.

3. Being a solo game, I have the ultiamte ability to negate the class defense if it becomes a problem: A rogue with great Hide skill, average to poor UMD skill, and a simple wand with Ray of Frost and about 4 charges left on it.  I realize the class defense as written counts against touch attacks, but a good rogue should be able to hit with a wand from hiding.  But as I have said before, I'm not worried about power in this game.  I know you're a good gamer and as such are going to autmatically optimize - I try too!  But I'd expect nothing less.

4.  As a solo game, your character may need to be a bit better than normal - especially in the beginning.  So no big deal if your character is a bit more powerful.

5.  Finally, I am a believer in the fact that any ruling that seems to at first benefit the players ultimately benefits the DM.  I'll give you an example.  My Hit Point ruling seems generous at 75%.  But that's also the rule I use to generate my enemies.  So, while the party gets the benefit - how many more monsters will they be facing who are also getting the benefit?  Same with this class defense bonus.  Sure, monsters from the MM won't be getting any benefit from this.  But a classed humanoid opponent that I have to build up from level 1 will.   And you better believe that as a DM I'll be building them to challenge the character.  [Hopefully not too tough, but challenging.]  The BBEG and his minions would likely know just as much the value of a single level of fighter or the like if the character is aware of it.

6.  I'm not allowing the sidebar that suggests allowing armor bonused (like fortification, etc) on other equipment.  Thus, it is a total choice.  If you want any of the armor bonus you'll have to wear armor.  If you want the class defense without worrying about armor you'll have to forgo any visions of getting the armor special magical qualities, too.  Not only that, but I've found that you typically can have a higher AC by 1 if you go with armor once magical armor becomes an option.

Anyway ... there you go.  Probably said more than I needed to when I could have simply summed it up like this:  I won't look down at you at all if you take a single level of any class that gets the highest column just because it makes sense to do so.  If that isn't your main class, you're going to take a bit of a hit in power most likely.  And as the DM, I'm sure I can compensate and still make the game challenging for you.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Not a problem.  I just wanted to be honest up front before you got a massive character idea.



Too late, I already did when I saw the PrC , but I knew when I saw it that it wasn't in the allowed books, so I'm not worried about it.



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Well, also remember that I do allow for retraining as per the PHB II ... and for an online game (because they move slowrer than table top games) I usually am open to people making 1 drastic change at their first level-up if the chatacter didn't pan out the way they expected. Granted, after that first level-up I figure your character should've come together enough that they have taken a certain direction. [By drastic I mean exchanging 1 level of this class for a level of that. Not rewritting the whole character!]



Well I doubt I'll change it...if I ever settle on something. Currently I've got a rogue/sorcerer all but completed and the beguiler just jumped out at me again as I went to pick spells...damned sneaky beguiler, aaaargh!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 9, 2006)

Yeah.  That's okay. Before you know it you'll have a psy warrior that you're posting.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2006)

Well, since I want to play up his draconic heritage with the draconic feats, I doubt it as most require Sorcerer and that pretty much knocks anything else out of the running.  The PrC I was mainly looking at from the forbidden RotD   was Dragonheart Mage which pushes the draconic feat angle to the fore.

As for the beguiler, it came to mind because the spells I was picking were enchantments and illusions from their list which I'd only looked at the day before.  

So are you limiting feats and spells to the same sourcebooks as the classes? As I think there's a draconic feat in RotD that isn't listed elsewhere...probably doesn't matter too much, but thought I'd ask.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 10, 2006)

I would rather prefer to limit basically everything to the above sourcebooks as well.  I've found out that it really is wise to limit games stuff to things I have in print before me.

What does the feat do?  I'm curious, of course.  It isn't so much that I think the stuff is not balanced ... I just didn't particularily like the flavor/angle that the races books take.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2006)

The feat is Draconic Toughness, and the benefit is you gain 2 hit points for each draconic feat you have.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 10, 2006)

Assuming that it reads with exactly the same flavor as Psionic Body from the XPH - just substitute "draconic" for "psionic" - I don't see any reason to disallow it.  Just note what it does on your character sheet.  I don't think it'd be overly fair to allow the same feat to work for psionic casters and not for sorcerers.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2006)

Yep, the feat reads exactly the same when you substitute draconic for psionic...except Draconic Toughness has prerequisites.  

Here's the flavour text: Your draconic nature reinforces your body as you embrace your heritage.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2006)

Okay posted Aekalos, he's complete unless I add a familiar...now about a familiar.  I'm thinking perhaps he should find that in play too, though I'm not too sure how to approach that for a normal animal right now. Of course, that means I'll have to take the Obtain Familiar later on when entering a PrC, if I want to allow the familiar to continue progressing...not to mention Improved Familiar if I want something more unusual.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 10, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Okay posted Aekalos, he's complete unless I add a familiar...now about a familiar.  I'm thinking perhaps he should find that in play too, though I'm not too sure how to approach that for a normal animal right now. Of course, that means I'll have to take the Obtain Familiar later on when entering a PrC, if I want to allow the familiar to continue progressing...not to mention Improved Familiar if I want something more unusual.



Each viable options ... assuming you want a familiar in the first place.  Unless you take Obtain Familiar, it will be most likely for just RP purposes and of little other value.

I skimmed over Aekalos briefly and it looks good.  I'll crunch his numbers here in an hour or so.  But, before I get to that I'll work on the Intro post.  I'll link to it here, although I'd imagine you could find it on your own!


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2006)

Well I'd find it eventually, though a link is always welcome as I won't be looking for it immediately...I'm off to bed.  

As for the familiar, I think I'll leave it for now and see how things go.


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2006)

*Pokes his head in*

Sorry, saw NLF running something, had to read (I'm way to busy for more, don't worry).

On the Drakantos thing, I think that the life expectancy could be a bit of a problem particularly if they are "compatable" with humans, as the description would seem to suggest.  Perhaps if they simply lived 25% longer (easy to calculate, not far enough off to matter), and matured at about the same ages from child hood it might make more sense.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 10, 2006)

Here's the link: The Sudden Approach of Unexplainable Power - IC

Oh, and I should say that I am very liberal with the term "wyrm."  I do not adhere to strict D&D use of wyrm as an age classification.  Thus, wyrm can imply a dragon of any age - although typically it does usually mean a good sized dragon and not a piddly little small medium, or even large one.  However, to call a medium dragon a "wyrm" would not be out of context - just so you know.

also, the first post has a good bit of "narrative" in it.  Don't think that I'll be writing that way through the whole story.  I just took a bit of creative license at the beginning to set the stage and make it feel like a story.  With only one player, this should be able to read fairly easily w/o too many interruptions (because there is no worry about what the other players want to do!)  But rest assured ... I'll post much like Clutches of Evil after the first.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 10, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> *Pokes his head in*




Hey, the peanut gallery has arrived!  No, seriously.  Welcome.  Read through if you'd like.



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Sorry, saw NLF running something, had to read (I'm way to busy for more, don't worry).




That's good, cause it's a solo adventure!   



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> On the Drakantos thing, I think that the life expectancy could be a bit of a problem particularly if they are "compatable" with humans, as the description would seem to suggest.  Perhaps if they simply lived 25% longer (easy to calculate, not far enough off to matter), and matured at about the same ages from child hood it might make more sense.




Yeah, it was your comment originally way back when you were creating Kitrina that made me originally question that concept.  It works well in life to have the Drakontos virtually indistinguishable from a human.  But in order to have much of the human population truly ignorant about the fact htat there are dragon/human mixes living among them the age has to be similar - especially if the person themselves don't know they are Drakontos.  It may sound odd but even run of the mill "life" things like puberty, periods, dropping of the male voice, etc ... would clue in anyone if they lived considerably longer.  So I wanted to try it out.

The other thing I was thinking about doing is making it more like a dragon where they might reach adulthood just as quickly, but their dragon blood allows them to stay adults for a considerably longer period of time.

That's part of why I wanted to try out the homebrew stuff online as well as in a FtF game.  The more these things get spun out at questioned the more plausable they'll be.


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2006)

the 25% life expectancy thing is fairly good (and not that noticable, so they turn older at 50 instead of 40, some people age differently), and just add a year to maturation (again, hardly noticable), and you're probably good.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> The other thing I was thinking about doing is making it more like a dragon where they might reach adulthood just as quickly, but their dragon blood allows them to stay adults for a considerably longer period of time.



Yeah, that seems to fit better than the more traditional aging setup...think I'll go with the younger setup for both Aekalos and Keryth...especially Keryth as his time on the streets was a _little_ long.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Oh, and I should say that I am very liberal with the term "wyrm."  I do not adhere to strict D&D use of wyrm as an age classification.  Thus, wyrm can imply a dragon of any age - although typically it does usually mean a good sized dragon and not a piddly little small medium, or even large one.  However, to call a medium dragon a "wyrm" would not be out of context - just so you know.
> 
> also, the first post has a good bit of "narrative" in it.  Don't think that I'll be writing that way through the whole story.  I just took a bit of creative license at the beginning to set the stage and make it feel like a story.  With only one player, this should be able to read fairly easily w/o too many interruptions (because there is no worry about what the other players want to do!)  But rest assured ... I'll post much like Clutches of Evil after the first.



No problem with the term wyrm, as I use it that way too, or with the narrative setup.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 11, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yeah, that seems to fit better than the more traditional aging setup...think I'll go with the younger setup for both Aekalos and Keryth...especially Keryth as his time on the streets was a _little_ long.




Works for me.  You can see how it feels - if it is more or less natural than your first impression of Keryth and the Drakontos.  Comments welcome.

After all, maximum age isn't really a problem in D&D.  Usually people don't make it or when they do the character has so long been retired that it doesn't really matter anyway.  the moments of adulthood and middle age are tyically the more important of the numbers.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2006)

Of course we'll have to assume that the age difference conversation, between Dahlia and Keryth, never happened...but that's pretty inconsequential.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 11, 2006)

Thank God my wife accuses me of having selective memory already!   

So, uh, what conversation about age differences?


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh, I got a real good look at Complete Mage today.  I can honestly say that everything in the book was really cool except the reserve feats.  I think they push the envelope too far.  Essentially, the balancing thing about the wizard and sorcerer is that they have very limited resources.  Yes, most of their stuff (especally at high levels) can kick the pants off of most things but it is balanced because they can only do it 4-6 times per day!  With reserve feats they have aspects that just aren't limited.  I realize that the reserve feat effects aren't the same as the actual spell effect ... but I don't know.  Something about them just didn't sit well with me.  Especially the ones that allow the spellcaster to have damaging effects (like the elemental based ones).

In the end, though, I did purchase Complete Mage and Dragon Magic.  So with the exception of reserve feats I think most of the other stuff should be in play.  I ordered them (purchased both for $40 American online - w/free shipping - when it would've cost me $54 to buy them in the store with my store discount.)  So I do have to wait for the delivery.   

Hopefully you weren't planning on reserve feats.  Considering you took Draconic Breath as one of your feats I don't think this should be an issue.  I didn't notice anything in the rest of the books that warrants special comment, but I'll let you know for certain once I get them.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2006)

The only bits I've seen from Complete Mage are the excerpts on the WotC website, so I have no idea about reserve feats.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Thank God my wife accuses me of having selective memory already!
> 
> So, uh, what conversation about age differences?



Can't be any worse than me...that's why I keep such thorough logs.  

It took place when Dahlia was mopping the floor, before Keryth walked her home...nothing much to it, and since you didn't remember it anyway it's already like it didn't happen.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 12, 2006)

There is a reserve feat (for example) based on acid.  Essentially, it allows a caster who still has an uncast acid spell of X level to throw Xd6 (I think) at will without giving up the spell in question.

So, say I am a 3rd level character and have Melf's Acid Arrow memorize or I am a sorcerer with Melf's Acid Arrow known and a 2nd level spell slot still uncast.  My caster can toss 2d6 acid orbs till the cows come home every level until Melf's Acid Arrow is cast (in the case of a wizard) or until all the 2nd level spell slots have been used for the day (in the case of a sorcerer).

Nice feats, huh?  I think they give too much power to an already powerful class.  Keep in mind, I only got a look at them today - I don't have the book yet in front of me.

Here is a thread on the subject if you are interested: Reserve Feat vs. Warlock Thread

I'm not so much worried about the power vs. Warlock aspect as I am in the additional power of the spellcaster increasing, though.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 12, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> It took place when Dahlia was mopping the floor, before Keryth walked her home...nothing much to it, and since you didn't remember it anyway it's already like it didn't happen.




*Shakes head left to right several times*

Yeah, I know.  The point of feigning that I didn't remember though ... was not so that I could be reminded!   

But that's okay.  I'll pretend I wasn't reminded, too!


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2006)

Reminded about what?


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2006)

Well I should have Complete Mage early next week, maybe tomorrow if I'm lucky...as I've received my email saying it's been sent.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 12, 2006)

Cool.  I'll let you know when my delivery is for.  Hmmm.  Maybe I'll go check now...

*Image wavers for a moment*

....

[Edit]

*Re-appears*

Nope.  BooksAMillion.com says the order is still pending.  That means they haven't put the UPS label on the box yet.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 13, 2006)

Good news.  The order has been packaged and shipped.  They used to have a projected delivery time, but apparently this order is going UPS to regular mail then to my house.  So it'll likely be at my door Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2006)

Yeah, mine will arrive then too.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 16, 2006)

Unleashed,

See my post in Clutches of Evil if you haven't already about my lake of being on until Thursday.  I'll be back to normal shortly ...


----------



## unleashed (Oct 16, 2006)

I read it everywhere, no problem. Oh, Complete Mage arrived too.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 17, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> There is a reserve feat (for example) based on acid.  Essentially, it allows a caster who still has an uncast acid spell of X level to throw Xd6 (I think) at will without giving up the spell in question.
> 
> So, say I am a 3rd level character and have Melf's Acid Arrow memorize or I am a sorcerer with Melf's Acid Arrow known and a 2nd level spell slot still uncast.  My caster can toss 2d6 acid orbs till the cows come home every level until Melf's Acid Arrow is cast (in the case of a wizard) or until all the 2nd level spell slots have been used for the day (in the case of a sorcerer).
> 
> ...



I've had a chance to look at them now, and I think they're pretty balanced, as they're limited in scope, area and/or range. The biggest limiting factor for the one you mentioned above is it's range...so if you hang on to a _Melf's acid arrow_ you may be able to do throw a 2d6 acid orb at will, but it's limited to a range of 10 feet, which is a bit close for my taste.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 18, 2006)

Yeah - I here what you are saying.  I just don't think flavorwise I like them for wizards at the heart of the issue.  I might see them for sorcerers ... but then again I still think they give to much power.  I guess I like my casters to have limits.

But - I've not gotten a really good look at them yet.  My books both arrived Monday - but I've had no time to look at either of them since they came.      I think that is on the order of business for the day - perhaps tomorrow after my morning full of meetings.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 20, 2006)

I'll assume that's supposed to be Tiergar and not Terre replying.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> The waitress reaches for the coin to catch it in midair, but the coin falls harmlessly into Aekalos' head.



Was the coin supposed to hit him in the head or fall harmlessly into his hand... I assume the latter, not that it matters to my post, but I'm curious.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 6, 2006)

Silly little typo-o.  I meant hand, and it has been appropriately changed.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 7, 2006)

Did she catch/take the coin Aekalos flipped toward her, or did that just go unnoticed.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 10, 2006)

Sorry.  We can assume she caught it.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 10, 2006)

No problem, just wondered whether I should cross it off or dive on the floor looking for it. 



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> I'll put up a longer post in the morning/afternoon when I am not quite so tired...



Sure, I'm in no rush.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 11, 2006)

<--- regarding the dive onto the floor comment.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't know if you read my StoryHour or not, but if you don't I think you'd at least be interested in my latest addition to the thread.  (Post 90 I believe)  It has an interesting connection to Aekalos.    I decided to make it specific like I did just for your character.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 28, 2006)

Nice, Aekalos' dragon father makes an appearance.   No, I haven't been reading it, mostly because I forgot all about it, after reading the first bit you directed me to.   I'll be making an attempt to read it in future though, as there are probably more than a few things for Drakontos in there.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh, that wasn't a ploy to get you to read my StoryHour.  You're welcome to read it if you desire, though.  There are some good tidbits in there about typical Drakontai life, although the information given by default is more concerning evil dragons and their Drakontai rather than good dragons and their Drakontai.  But if all you are doing is reading the Story Hour for Drakontai tidbits your time would likely be better spent just asking me specific questions or directing you to specific posts.  It's a fairly long read, equivalent to a novel of about 160,000 words.

But yeah, I figured you'd appreciate the reference to Aekalos' dragon father.  I haven't figured out if the story line for the StoryHour is prior to Aekalos' timelime or concurrent with it.  In the StoryHour, Aekalos' dragon father is only 180 years old.  That puts him solidly into the Adult age category - looking ahead to become a Mature Adult wyrm soon.  We didn't really talk much about Aekalos' dragon father and his age - so I suppose it would depend on how you envisioned him and at what age category.  Certainly 180 years is plenty old enough to have his own Drakontai clan.  Given the speed that humans can reproduce ... even 80 years of being an adult dragon could easily give him a significant population of Drakontai under him.

Anyway, all this is totally peripheral to Aekalos' story, of course.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 29, 2006)

Wel, I meant to read it, but forgot to subscribe, and therefore forgot all about it.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 29, 2006)

Yeah.  Fair warning, though.  I am going back over it and correcting mistakes - mostly unfortunate typos.  I don't find many per post, but enough to make it worth my while.  If you look at the edit tags at the bottom of the posts you'll know where I stopped editing.  Oh, I've also change the main red dragon's name by deleting a syllable to make it more pronouncable.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 1, 2006)

Fair enough, though by the time I get to reading it, you might have finished with the corrections.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 3, 2006)

*XP Awarded - Cha Ching*

For reasons of handily defeating the common thugs, Aekalos receives 150 XP.  {They really were pretty sorry opponents, but the encounter turned out well anyway!}  For reasons of good RPing in the _Bloody Ale_ and against the dastardly duo on the street Aekalos receives another 150 XP.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 3, 2006)

Experience added to character sheet.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 4, 2006)

So how's your other solo game going?


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 4, 2006)

Going fairly well.  We had a bit of a stall when I got busy there for a week and another bit of a stall this past week, but that's to be expected when in a game of two one person gets busy.  But it still seems to be going well.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 5, 2006)

Okay, I've started reading your story hour, and I noticed a few errors which I thought I'd mention.

In Post #3
As Rhema took *of* her robe and folded it (should be *off*)

Once he was done folding his own robe he placed *t* beside Rhema’s own navy blue cloak. (should be *it*)


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks.  Those are the kind of errors I catch as well.  Spell check and grammar check works really well.  Words with double letters and 2 letter words in which I type too fast and miss a letter are my bane!  

Even in my posting here, theose two types of errors are my biggest challenge.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 5, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> In Post #3
> As Rhema took *of* her robe and folded it (should be *off*)
> 
> Once he was done folding his own robe he placed *t* beside Rhema’s own navy blue cloak. (should be *it*)





Fixed!  

I should say that I am glad you could at least make it to the third post!


----------



## unleashed (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh, I'll read the rest in due time, and I would have read more when I did, but I had other things to do.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 8, 2006)

Okay, next editing run, as I'm through posts 4 and 5. 

In Post #4
but I end up saving more often than not (should be saving *him* more)

In Post #5
Elistra *wasn’t unable* to out run the beast (should be *was unable* or *wasn't able*)

upon the hobgoblin’s chest. 
Ischarus spoke once more, (missed a spacing line between these two paragraphs)


----------



## unleashed (Dec 8, 2006)

Okay, only one more correction through posts 6 and 7.

In Post #7
Shauvry get *made* at the fact that Elistra (should be *mad*)


----------



## unleashed (Dec 9, 2006)

Had some time on my hands, so I read a little more... corrections for posts 8 through 16 follow.

In Post #8
He pulled the horse along as *her* tried to run down the tunnel. (should be *he*)

The insult was a commentary on their hyena like faces than a standardized battle cry. (should probably be faces*, more* than)

In Post #9
he was the last one we freed a servant *boy* from. I believe you were going to offer *her* up as a sacrifice (should be either *girl* for the first or *him* for the second)

In Post #11
If he goes into the tunnels *to* far we’ll lose him! (should be *too*)


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow, you are reading fast!

How do you like the story so far?

[Oh, and by the way - you are now beyond my editing.  So ... that means you may likely encounter more errors than before.   ]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 9, 2006)

Well, the reading is going a bit faster, since you cut down on the number of words per post. 

The story so far is good... very flavourful.

Okay, I'll continue to run my eye over things as I progress, and maybe it'll save you having to go back over it yourself.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 12, 2006)

Updated Aekalos' money for all the bits and pieces that have taken place since he arrived in town.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 13, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Had some time on my hands, so I read a little more... corrections for posts 8 through 16 follow.
> 
> In Post #8
> He pulled the horse along as *her* tried to run down the tunnel. (should be *he*)
> ...




All fixed.  Thanks.  I'm through editing post 18 now.  Phew there were a bunch of stuff I corrected.  Not necessarily stuff that was wrong ... just clunky sentence constructions.

I also removed the reference to kobolds.  They are now small, reptilian creatures with yellow eyes.  More generic means less dependant on WotC, right?


----------



## unleashed (Dec 14, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> I also removed the reference to kobolds.  They are now small, reptilian creatures with yellow eyes.  More generic means less dependant on WotC, right?



I suppose, thought you do have gnolls in the bit I've read so far. Really, as long as you decribe them once, someone knows what they are and mentions it, why not use the name. After all, it's not one of the Product Identity monsters missing from the SRD.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 14, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> I suppose, thought you do have gnolls in the bit I've read so far. Really, as long as you decribe them once, someone knows what they are and mentions it, why not use the name. After all, it's not one of the Product Identity monsters missing from the SRD.




Yeah, I figured that.  [And I forgot about the gnolls.   ]

I guess maybe I just don't like the word kobold.  I'll have to think on it....


----------



## unleashed (Dec 14, 2006)

Well, you'll just have to come up with an Enigmatica name for kobolds then, won't you.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 14, 2006)

Well, I was thinking about it.  That and gnolls.  But like you said .. those names are safe in the SRD.

Of course things like orcs, elves, and dwarves are safe from fantasy in general.  Depends on how much work I want to do and how far I want it to deviate from standard D&D conceptions.

By the way ... In the CLutches of Evil OOC post ... I hope I wasn't too hard on Bloodweaver.  I wasn't trying to be mean.  Just honest about the submission guidelines and the realization that I do have two decent submissions.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 14, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> In any case it's hard to talk about Bloodweaver's potential sugestion *if one even comes after the deadline*.



Yeah, the end could be interpretted as a little harsh, but replacing the bolded section with *without seeing a character submission* would seem a little less so.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 14, 2006)

Good call.  Thanks.  That's why I asked ... it didn't feel right.  It's already been changed.

Although to be honest, I didn't mean it like that.  I meant that it might not come since he realized the deadline was already missed.  It wasn't meant as a slam....


----------



## unleashed (Dec 14, 2006)

Yeah, I realised you didn't mean it like that, but that interpretation is fairly easy to come by if you're not having a good day.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, I guess I'd better get back to reading your first story hour, so I can then move on to the next one.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 14, 2007)

Heh.  That's funny!  

I've finally finished editing the first one, so it should be a pretty clean read.  {No absolute guarantees, though.  I'm sure there are a few mistakes that remain!}


----------



## unleashed (Jan 26, 2007)

You do know that the rest break/taking of food was supposed to be an additonal layer of subterfuge on top of ‘watching the shop surreptitiously’ right? I know I could have been clearer, but Aekalos was trying to hide at least a little so it didn't look like they were watching the shop.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh, sorry.  I misread it then.  I thought that he was intentionally not hiding totally so that he wouldn't appear sneaky.  In other words, by sitting out where some can see, he would appear as though he awas just taking a break.

My mistake.  In either case, the stranger hasn't seen the party.  So, if you want them more hidden ... not a problem to change at all!


----------



## unleashed (Jan 26, 2007)

Nope, my fault, I read something into it that wasn't there. Just ignore me in this case.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh.  Okay.  Was it the last line about making no attempt to hide?  Because all that was supposed to mean is that they aren't hiding behind things to conceal their presence.  It isn't meant to mean that they are actively going about making their presence known.  Simply that the figure hasn't spotted them in spite of their surreptitious surveilance under the guise ofnot caring.  Boy this is getting confusing even for me!


----------



## unleashed (Jan 27, 2007)

Yep, that was it, and I realised that's what was meant after I'd posted.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 27, 2007)

Well, the figure seems to not care about them, anyway. 

Oh.  And ... the story is just getting good.  Not that it hasn't been good so far, I just mean that as a DM I'm stoked about the series of encounters that will come (assuming Aekalos continues on the anticipated path).  Of course, no railroading.  Just anticipating what is likely to come.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 27, 2007)

Well, you can tell me at the end whether I did as you anticipated.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 27, 2007)

Oh, it's not so much specific actions that I'm anticipating.  I don't plan that in depth ... it seems pointless for PbPs to plan that indepth because the games move slow enough.

It's more like the general story line.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Apr 16, 2007)

Unleashed,

As you've no doubt read in CoE ...

I've decided to close MttS and CoE for varius reasons.  I'm still up in debate about what to do here.  I don't like leaving adventures unfinished, so I'll certainly be willing to get Aekalos back to Partuss and deal with the Sea Captain.  However, That's about as far as I would take it.

PbP gaming took a negative spin for me after RA's KoD game fell apart.  Between that, player attrition in my own games, and discovering that I enjoy being a storyteller much more than a DM have pulled me away from PbP gaming.  For some reason, all of my games have slowed in posting rate since about the time that RA's KoD game fell apart.  [Not blaming KoD, just setting a time reference]  Slow games are much harder to DM than faster moving games.  The amount of investment required per post increases dramatically the slower the game.

I guess I'm telling you this because as a gamer you've earned my respect and since this is a solo game I can address you specifically.  I want you to know that my closing of the other games is not because of anything anyone did (outside of slow posting rates).  It is just because I am tired and need a break.

However, if you want to continue with Aekalos tog et him back to Partuss, that's fine.  I'll leave it up to you if you want to continue for a short bit or just stop here.


----------



## unleashed (Apr 17, 2007)

No problem. I'm just as happy to stop here if we're going to wrap things up at the end of the adventure, as getting to the end here isn't all that important to me. After all, it's not like we're wrapping up a long series of adventures.  

Don't worry about having to drop the games, as yours have run a lot longer than many games I've played here, and at least I received a reason as to why it's ending rather than the game just stalling.

It was fun while it lasted, and thanks for GMing a solo game for me.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Apr 18, 2007)

You're certainly more than welcome.  As I've said, I've got respect for you as a gamer.  And that says something - I've many on this board who I don't have a great deal of respect for - at least in their gaming habits I should say.

Hopefully you have other games to fall back on, although I've also noticed that you're on for less time as well, too?  Life getting busy?


----------



## unleashed (Apr 18, 2007)

Actually, the reason I've been on less is that almost all my games have slowed down or stalled... mostly due to player attrition. I can easily be on more, but since I haven't had much to do I've started checking in less often and have done something else instead. :\ 

Right now out of the 10 characters I have listed in my signature things stand as follows:

-- 4 games are either stopped or stalled (including your two games).
-- 1 has just restarted for me after a long wait for the other half of the group to finish what they were doing.
-- 1 is in the process of restarting, currently recruiting more players.
-- 1 will begin re-recruiting after the one above restarts.
-- 3 are going quite slowly due to various circumstances, though mostly it's due to limited player and/or GM time.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jun 5, 2008)

Unleashed,

Don't know how often you are checking the boards any more ... but I thought I would tell you about something that might interest you.  It is a project that I am hoping to get done through Mentalis Design, a subgroup of Dreamscarred Press.  It is a character desin set that is classless, but uses the 3.x constructs.  Feel free to read up on it if you are interested.

Character Design for the Uninhibited

Hopefully the link works.

Are you still gaming?

NLF


----------



## unleashed (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh, I'm around a fair bit, in fact I'm around a lot more than I was in my previous post. As for gaming ... well pretty much everything I'm in here has stalled or worse, and I haven't joined any new games for some time, but I always live in hope that a few of the more recently stalled games will pick up again some time soon. Haven't gamed face-to-face for some time though, as my group just hasn't been available due to work or family.

As I said before, I hope it goes well for you, and I'll be interested to see what you've done if/when it gets published.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey, glad you're still on!

Sorry to hear about your gaming.  It stinks when you have a hobby you love and it can't find face-to-face fulfillment of it.

Have you picked up 4e yet?  Just curious.  It seems to be really popular with the people who like it and really unpopular with the people who don't.  I suppose that's good, because the fan base will be very loyal.  It just seems a shame that it has to divide the crowd to extremes...

Anyway, I'll keep you updated if the project ever flies!

NLF


----------



## unleashed (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah, thanks. It's not a problem that'll rectify itself soon either, as one of my players is working overseas until November.

I've got 4e. Haven't had much chance to read or play it yet though, and I haven't formed an opinion (informed or otherwise) either way yet from the previews. Hopefully I'll be able to give it a decent try soon, even if only with my brother, and then we'll see which camp I'm in. Maybe I'll form my own camp.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jun 6, 2008)

Now that wouldn't really surprise me.  You've always had the ability to think for yourself!


----------



## unleashed (Jun 6, 2008)

Baaaaaa!

*Follows whichever choice is most popular.*

Baaaaaa!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 10, 2008)

Well, the new ruleset should be happening soon.  The contract is signed and the work has been delivered to Dreamscarred Press staff.  I don't know how long proofreading/formatting is going to take, but watching the DSP forums or the Publishers forum here at ENWorld should bring an announcement.  [Bacris is the ENWorld name of one of the two heads of DSP]

FWIW, a new NLF-run game may be starting up on the DSP forums.   I'm looking to start a game using the new character design rules in play.  Heavy psionics emphasis on the game.  Feel free to check it out if you're interested.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 10, 2008)

Congratulations on things moving forward, and fingers crossed everything goes as planned.  

Yeah, I'll come have a look. I might even play if a game starts ... assuming I can come up with an idea for a character that is.


----------

